# Snakes/Lizard Incubator.



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey all, just wondering, wheres the best place to get Snake/Lizard Incubators from...

Any websites and Shop addresses will be greatly generous..

Thanks,

Dec


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a homemade one for sale?....


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

You can get polystyrene boxes from an aquarium shop (or tesco fish counter apparently). Add a heatmat and thermostat and make a shelf or two by pushing some doweling through the side of the box and you have a really good incubator. There are pics/guides on google.


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

or you could buy mine lol =]
or ill send you pics for how to make them if u want


----------



## helenaz0 (Jan 20, 2008)

How much you selling yours for including postage?


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

make me an offer unsure how much postage would be. I bought it for 35pounds and its being used once.


----------

